# can a psychotherapy fix my drug induced DR?



## hungryjack (Oct 31, 2013)

hey guys, im new here and i think i just found out that a lot of people who developed dp/dr have often a history of unproceed difficult times in their life or with themselves and through therapy they would work on their past or present issues and fix their anxiety and dp, isn´t it often the case?

when the dp and all that other shit hit me 3 days after i took extasy, i didnt have any issues, problems, anxiety or whatever in my life at all. i had a great childhood, puberty was ok and at the years before i consumed it i felt generally happy. i didnt even think about having side effects of this half extasy pill. stupid me. my guess is, when i start a therapy soon the therapist may help me with my negative thinking patterns which i now have but cant fix the core problem through speech which is propably the chemical imbalance. can anyone follow me? that makes me thinking about it if its worth it to do the therapy long term. its been 4 months.

are there any sucess therapy stories regards drug induced dp out there?

just quickly my list of symptoms

brain fog

dizzyness-feel like lost half of my intelligence

speech impairment. finding right words is difficult

lack of concentration-> makes it hard to watch tv or follow conversations

depressed

feeling so much disconnected in social situations from people and enviroment that i have trouble to interact as much as i used to

when im outside my vision is like im high

stressed/nervous

fast mental exhaustion

headache

emotionless

feel like my personality and confidence died overnight

sorry to sound so depressed. its just not that easy


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

hungryjack said:


> hey guys, im new here and i think i just found out that a lot of people who developed dp/dr have often a history of unproceed difficult times in their life or with themselves and through therapy they would work on their past or present issues and fix their anxiety and dp, isn´t it often the case?
> 
> when the dp and all that other shit hit me 3 days after i took extasy, i didnt have any issues, problems, anxiety or whatever in my life at all. i had a great childhood, puberty was ok and at the years before i consumed it i felt generally happy. i didnt even think about having side effects of this half extasy pill. stupid me. my guess is, when i start a therapy soon the therapist may help me with my negative thinking patterns which i now have but cant fix the core problem through speech which is propably the chemical imbalance. can anyone follow me? that makes me thinking about it if its worth it to do the therapy long term. its been 4 months.
> 
> ...


dude, I can relate so much man and im sorry. for me its been 7 months now and I can say its gotten a hell of a lot better. hit the gym dude. trust me. be outside as much as possible.

what do you think triggered the DP 3 days later? Did something stressful happen?

and try this. its what im doing...

this is from a nutritionist so I just didnt make this up.

St. John wort

You want to find combination for fish oil that is 1000mg of EPA and only 500mg DHA. A lot of fish oils have the wrong ratio. Take as many jell caps till you reach that combination. (this is important)

Take 1500mg ashwagandha (make sure its organic) before bed. It should help you sleep

L-Theanine - 200mg in the AM / 400mg in the PM

Inositol powder - 4 grams in the AM / 6 grams in the PM

magnesium citrate 200mg in the AM / 200mg in the PM

Lions make mushroom 1g in the morning


----------



## hungryjack (Oct 31, 2013)

I´ll try this list after i tried Rhodiola Rosea with a vitamin b complex for a month at least. thay may kick my nervesystem in the right direction. that may help you also.

yes, a lot of stressful things happend while i came down. i was dopey as fuck. had the next morning a verbal fight with someone and i actually felt how that fried my brain. on the way home our driver made an accident. when i entered my house, i felt that something was wrong and then my feelings became completely numb for a day. the next day the symptoms kicked in.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds about right.I think if we just slept the few days prior rolling and relaxed. Nothing would have happened. But there always seems to be something to tip the scale. Personally I wouldnt wait the month. Vit b and rodalea won't do shit in my opinion. U absolutely need the fish oil. Dont wait a day on that. And I noticed a difference once I started taking theanine as well. Just do everything all at one. U Dont have time to experiment. U want to get better asap. Take everything at once


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Fearless. Sometimes it Dont mean anything about parents. I have an amazing relationship with my parents, sister, family and friends. It was drug induced and thats it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

That's like an invite. He will attack you for your post.

If you like, I'll point out and annotate his every move


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/235/entry-513-first-blog-entry-my-view-on-why-we-develop-dpd/

I recomend you read this blog post.

DP/DR is something that people work there way up to over an extended period of time, with something like a drug experience or highly stressful situation pushing them over the edge and triggering DP/DR.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> That's like an invite. He will attack you for your post.
> 
> If you like, I'll point out and annotate his every move


please do. it could be fun


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Pmz623 said:


> Fearless. Sometimes it Dont mean anything about parents. I have an amazing relationship with my parents, sister, family and friends. It was drug induced and thats it.


Lets not poke the hornet's nest; this is about the OPs situation, not yours. Fact of the matter is, there have been plenty of situations where a drug was simply a trigger while the actual cause was emotional issues. The problem is that most people have a very limited understanding of psychology, so it's important they learn as much as they can before deciding how much it applies to their situation.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

its just funny how the thought processes on different forums are. Go to bluelight.ru and no one addressed the "emotional abuse" issue. and everyone on that site who has DP from drugs, it clears up in a matter of months(6-9, longest about 2 years) and they attribute the recovery to a healthy lifestyle and engaging in positive activities and thoughts. All im saying is lets be open minded here.

If the only way out is figuring out a emotional response then the guys on bluelight would be stuck forever because no one thinks to focus on past emotional trauma. yet magically they are recovering.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Antimony said:


> Lets not poke the hornet's nest; this is about the OPs situation, not yours. Fact of the matter is, there have been plenty of situations where a drug was simply a trigger while the actual cause was emotional issues. The problem is that most people have a very limited understanding of psychology, so it's important they learn as much as they can before deciding how much it applies to their situation.


yeah and the emotional issue was the drug fucked up with out way of thinking and turned (as the op says "a mainly happy person") into someone who wouldnt keep up with his mind. It felt like it ruined his life and he could not think clearly. it caused (and heres the emotional part here) an immense amount of anxiety until this anxiety induced DP.

Ok heres my theory to the guys who think DP is from learning how to ignore emotions in the past.... maybe during the anxiety from feeling fucked up, we are trying to ignore the anxiety and push it away so we can try to function normal. then ok, this practice of feeling immense anxiety and spending so much effort of pushing away the anxiety with no relieve caused DP?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Pmz623 said:


> its just funny how the thought processes on different forums are. Go to bluelight.ru and no one addressed the "emotional abuse" issue. and everyone on that site who has DP from drugs, it clears up in a matter of months(6-9, longest about 2 years) and they attribute the recovery to a healthy lifestyle and engaging in positive activities and thoughts. All im saying is lets be open minded here.
> 
> If the only way out is figuring out a emotional response then the guys on bluelight would be stuck forever because no one thinks to focus on past emotional trauma. yet magically they are recovering.


I never said it was the only way out. And people who had drug induced DP/DR have relapsed when no drugs were involved at all. On top of that, if it had so much to do with drugs then why would people who have nerve touched a drug in their life develop DP/DR?

Based on that, it's clear that there is more to this then drug use.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Pmz623 said:


> yeah and the emotional issue was the drug fucked up with out way of thinking and turned (as the op says "a mainly happy person") into someone who wouldnt keep up with his mind. It felt like it ruined his life and he could not think clearly. it caused (and heres the emotional part here) an immense amount of anxiety until this anxiety induced DP.
> 
> Ok heres my theory to the guys who think DP is from learning how to ignore emotions in the past.... maybe during the anxiety from feeling fucked up, we are trying to ignore the anxiety and push it away so we can try to function normal. then ok, this practice of feeling immense anxiety and spending so much effort of pushing away the anxiety with no relieve caused DP?


John and David are both born *biologically predisposed* to having obsessive traits. John goes on to have a relatively stress-free childhood. He establishes strong peer relationships, and has a healthy connection with both parents. Once he is a teenager, he smokes weed and has a panic attack. He decides to not smoke weed again.

David grows up with an abusive father and victimizing mother. He is also predisposed to developing obsessive traits, and unlike John, he is unable to establish a healthy attachment with his parents. This seriously affects David's ability to cope with stressors, and he develops maladaptive coping mechanisms. When he reaches 15 years old, he smoke marijuana and suffers an intense panic attack. Since David did not develop proper attachment to his parents and peers which may have otherwise prevented the biological aspect from manifesting, he promptly triggers Depersonalization Disorder through obsession. This is a combination of his predisposed vulnerability combined with a stressor large enough to form a disorder.


----------



## hungryjack (Oct 31, 2013)

well, it is possible to get a DP with and without emotional abuse in the past if you use drugs. the majority thinks when you touch drugs you have a problem in your life, which you cant handle. that was absolutely not my case. 4 months ago i came back from a one year holiday, totally relaxed with no worries at all. i touched this drug because i was dumb and curious and thought that nothing in the world can stop me. i didnt even think about the consequence and that there is a comedown of this drug. moreover the festival, where i took it was very stressful and this is propably a reason why i ended up in a nightmare. it was very unlikely that while i had this comedown, i checked out the internet about this drug and read horrorble storries which increased my anxiety immensly. now im sure that these symptoms came up because of anxiety and too much stress regards this drug which my body and mind couldnt handle but that doesnt change the symptoms and this shit sense of life which i experience.

pmz when did you start taking the supplements and do you feel a big difference?

fearless. no problems with parents at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

slippery and sneaky, like all maniac abusers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Why don't the people who hate each other just go to their corners' instead of sinking the whole damn thread in an argument that will accomplish exactly nothing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

bullying is bullying, simple as that.

and I don't like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> bullying is bullying, simple as that.
> 
> and I don't like that.


Thing is, he didn't do anything on this thread except offer help, so why ruin the whole thing to pick a fight? Considering everything else that happens I doubt whatever scuffle you fabricate here would get him banned anyway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Too many excuses for one person who has hurt many people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> Too many excuses for one person who has hurt many people.


He's helped just as many people, if he were just some angry troll he would of been banned ages ago. The fact of the matter is that people go to him for support and information. He acts like an asshole, but outside of that he's been equally helpful.


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

Antimony said:


> Thing is, he didn't do anything on this thread except offer help, so why ruin the whole thing to pick a fight? Considering everything else that happens I doubt whatever scuffle you fabricate here would get him banned anyway.


Here is a quote from fearless earlier in this thread -

"so many unresolved issues here lol"

Laughing at people he feels have issues is 'helpful' or sincere, how?


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

Fearless said:


> let's pick out one sentence from a half-year long debate history, and judge a person by that. very smart thing to do.


So many unresolved issues here lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Information through him is tailored by hate.

he hoodwinks people with psychiatry, which draws abusive personalities because it gives them a sense of control and power, which is what he is all about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Understand this and you understand him


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

lol, you are so bizarre, you are so narcissistic. You have done so much damage but you still think you are a hero. You must be driven by a very deep inadequacy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> Information through him is tailored by hate.
> 
> he hoodwinks people with psychiatry, which draws abusive personalities because it gives them a sense of control and power, which is what he is all about.


And of course the solution to all of this is fighting fire with fire and burning down threads, because if it didn't work the other 20 times, this one will.

My point remains that he's helped dozens of people myself included and I would rather keep him around for that reason instead of banning him for the problems he causes. He's a valuable resource, and I honestly doubt things would have gotten to this point if people took the time to have a productive non-slandering conversation about what he needs to change instead of just having everything devolve into a fist fight.

This is entirely salvageable for everyone's benefit if people are actually willing to politely state issues instead of insulting each other.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> bullying is bullying, simple as that.
> 
> and I don't like that.


He can be blunt, but I don't really think Fearless is a bully. He has a whole blog of the info he used to recover to help people that need it


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

That's fine if you are ready to submit to a narcissist, but that's very dangerous for most and not good in any way. It's so obvious it shouldn't need saying.


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

Antimony said:


> "He's a valuable resource, and I honestly doubt things would have gotten to this point if people took the time to have a productive non-slandering conversation about what he needs to change instead of just having everything devolve into a fist fight."
> 
> This is entirely salvageable for everyone's benefit if people are actually willing to politely state issues instead of insulting each other.


I don't know if you have noticed, but fearless is also quite confrontational and impolite. So why is you object to Phantasm confrontationally pointing to and calling out Fearless's emotional issues and hidden motivations, but not to fearless doing likewise with others?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Bingo


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

yes, exactly


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

Fearless said:


> Nice try.
> 
> People ask questions here about their issues and DP, and I answer them, sometimes in a blunt way. They ask, they get an answer from people, including me. But nobody asks Phantasm about me, yet he's fking up every thread with his opinions that noone cares about. That's the difference smart guy.


Do you restrict yourself to adressing only the op in threads, or do you also give your opinions about the input, issues and problems of other users who chime in? If the latter, then it's obvious Phantasm (and myself) are only doing the same to you here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice try gormless,

you are so deranged it's a wonder you haven't been banned...yet


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Magrathea said:


> I don't know if you have noticed, but fearless is also quite confrontational and impolite. So why is you object to Phantasm confrontationally pointing to and calling out Fearless's emotional issues and hidden motivations, but not to fearless doing likewise with others?


I was directing that at everyone, because it's obvious neither of them are interested in settling this politely. Neither fearless or phantasm are being remotely productive and are both far more interested in beating the other into submission.

Fearless needs to stop being harsh on people and phantasm needs to stop pouncing on him and starting a fight when he dose because that stops any hope of providing some sort of constrictive criticism and fixing the situation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you want a medal for all you bs?

You're blog is a load of horseshit

Hot air


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Well this is hopeless, your both being useless right now.

So, congratulations on pointlessly blowing up some poor guys thread because none of you know how to manage a conflict.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Antimony, I respect your view


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

lol, horseshit


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Pro Tip: If somebody says something that makes you angry, instead of lashing out, *POLITELY* explain them why it upset you. 9 times out of 10 the offense wasn't intentional and they will apologies, allowing the conversation to carry on. But, that only works at the beginnings of a conflict, at this point it's not going to matter because everyone is flustered. I suggest that everyone leaves and not speak to each other, unless they can provide some polite and constructive criticism.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

That's good, as long as it's not excusing an abuser, always be aware


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

^


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> That's good, as long as it's not excusing an abuser, always be aware


It also doesn't work if people deliberately antagonize each other.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

well, that depends. Who is antagonising.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> well, that depends. Who is antagonising.


You. Fearless came in here to offer help and then when someone said something you knew he would't agree with you sparked the whole the thing by saying the post was going to get attacked and then rudely saying you would offer narration. You set up the whole fight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

I respect your view, but you've got it the wrong way round.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> That's like an invite. He will attack you for your post.
> 
> If you like, I'll point out and annotate his every move


You don't see anything remotely antagonistic about that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, maybe, but there's a baseline assumption you haven't looked at.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

you assume Voldemort is always correct. I'm suggesting that he isn't always right..


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> you assume Voldemort is always correct. I'm suggesting that he isn't always right..


I never said fearless is always right, as far as I'm concerned his views are too narrow and he's bad at condensing them which makes them look more rigid and hole-filled then they are.

My problem here is that you baited him into a fight when he was legitimately trying to being helpful, and derailed what could have been a productive thread. What you did was not helpful in any way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, I respect your view, but I hope you respect mine also.

He has hurt people I care about. If you dig that then you dig me.

If you think I baited him into a fight then you don't understand matters or how manipulators work. You seem intelligent, so I advise you to watch and see.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> Ok, I respect your view, but I hope you respect mine also.
> 
> He has hurt people I care about. If you dig that then you dig me.
> 
> If you think I baited him into a fight then you don't understand matters or how manipulators work. You seem intelligent, so I advise you to watch and see.


I'd rather this pointless vengeance crusade stop because it's making everyone involved look bad, wrecks threads and makes the problem that much harder to actually fix.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

I completely agree.

but why is there always this problem? Don't point the finger at everone but the elephant in the room.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

ok, fair point


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> but why is there always this problem? Don't point the finger at everone but the elephant in the room.


Like I said, if fearless were just some useless troll, then he would have been banned a while ago. And much as I would love to actually do something about him by the time I get to any of the threads the whole thing has already exploded because no one has any restraint. I'd love to talk with the guy and help him get a better face, but I rarely get the chance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

he would have been banned long ago.

That's not justification


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

yep


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

p.s.

I note you are still making excuses for an abusive person.

You sigh, so do I


----------



## hungryjack (Oct 31, 2013)

that honestly made my day


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

everyone in this thread is acting like there is something wrong with you in the head......

oh wait......


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

I feel like doing this very often! Doesn't mean I'm wrong tho! Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

ok, you make a good case, I'll step back.

But I do recall you saying a phrase, "rebel against you know who" which suggests your submission, which is not a good idea. You perhaps have invested in him and because I have been generous you feel a need to attack me, because abusers always feed abuse, but I will step back because it's not my problem. Take care


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Your independent spirit is what l wanted to see. Don't agree with me, don't agree with Voldemort


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Fair enough, I'm happy if you're happy.

You say I'm commandeering this thread, but that's excuses for an abuser, think about it my friend.

The biggest risk to your recovery is fearless. Trust your heart, trust your self.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

no, not you, I sense you are a decent person


----------

